

How Tracking 'Small Wins' Makes You Happier and More Productive - hugs
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/archive/2012/09/99u-teresa-amabile/262677/

======
ssebro
If you're interested in doing this for your work life, check out my startup:
www.impacttrail.com . We're currently in super early MVP, but it's open to the
public.

~~~
btam
I have some advice that I think could be great for improving Impact Trail, but
your email address isn't in your profile. Would you mind sharing your email
address?

If you'd prefer to just email me, my email address is in my profile.

~~~
ssebro
Done.

